# Two New Girls!



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks to blackbirdmice, I have two new girls!  They are absolutely the sweetest mice I've ever had. There is Juniper, a black self, and Birch, a satin REW. They are both still small and precious! I will add some pictures soon.


----------



## BlueTris (Jun 3, 2013)

Congrats in your new mice. They sound lovely. I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Congrats!  Can't wait to see pics either.


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

congrats!! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Alright, so I tried to post a ton of photos, but they were too big to be posted. I'm trying again with slightly less beautiful pictures. 

*nope, didn't work. I'll try again with smller pictures. *


----------



## blackbirdmice (Oct 27, 2012)

I hope the girls are doing well


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Congrats on your new mice!  
Good luck with the pictures. I do hope you work it out, love to see them. I've completely failed at trying to post any now that are not HUGE, unless I use the thumbnail link.


----------

